# How do I do a channel scan with a Bolt?



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

With the Tivo Roamio Plus I go to messages and settings- Settings-> Channels -> Channel Scan.

On the Tivo Bolt under "Channel & App Settings" there is no Channel Scan option. Only Channel List, Video Providers and Cable Strength. 

Is there a way to scan channels with the Bolt or did they remove that feature?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jrr6415sun said:


> With the Tivo Roamio Plus I go to messages and settings- Settings-> Channels -> Channel Scan.
> 
> On the Tivo Bolt under "Channel & App Settings" there is no Channel Scan option. Only Channel List, Video Providers and Cable Strength.
> 
> Is there a way to scan channels with the Bolt or did they remove that feature?


Interesting in that same area if the Bolt is connect to an antenna there is an Antenna Scan option. Wonder if with cable they have decided it has to have a cable card to work so no reason for cable channel scan?


----------

